# gamei



## klauValença

alguien me puede decir que significa.
gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

É o pret. perf. de *gamar*, em espanhol '_robar_', '_estafar_', '_hurtar_'


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

No Brasil, é mais comumente usado no sentido de gostar, apegar-se.
Um contexto comum seria um rapaz conhecer uma garota bonita e depois dizer que ficou _gamado por ela_.

Este dicionário indica o significado que expliquei, mas como o Xiao disse, também pode significar roubar, embora eu não me lembre de ter ouvido *gamar* com esse sentido aqui no Brasil. 

Até.:


----------



## Mariashi

Gostaría saber de onde tirou essa informaçao.  Me refiro à da XiaoRoel


----------



## XiaoRoel

O senso que tem no Brasil deriva de _roubar con arte_ (*timar* en español, 'fraudar', 'flertar') que tem _*gamar*_. Um fica fascinado pela garota, como a vítima pelo timador.


----------



## Mariashi

Klau?

Tienes que colocar el contexto.  Ahorramos caleta.



XiaoRoel said:


> O senso que tem no Brasil deriva de _roubar con arte_ (*timar* en español, 'fraudar', 'flertar') que tem _*gamar*_. Um fica fascinado pela garota, como a vítima pelo timador.




Acho que é agrandar demais o significado


----------



## XiaoRoel

Porto Editora:


> *gamar *
> verbo _transitivo_ _popular_ furtar com subtileza;  surripiar
> verbo _intransitivo_1. _Brasil_ ficar encantado2. _Brasil_ ficar apaixonado
> (De _gama+-ar_)


_*Priberam*_:


> *gamar*
> _v. tr._
> 1.           _Gír. _Roubar.
> 2.           Furtar com subtileza.



O Michaelis e o Aulete dão o significado de fascinar-se, o Aulete com indicação de brasileirismo, no Michaelis sem ela.


----------



## Istriano

_Gamei. = Apaixonei(-me)._

GAMAR


> [De or. incerta.]
> V. t. i.
> V. int. *Bras*.
> 1.     V. *vidrar *(3):_ "Pois, estavam as coisas nesse pé, quando Rosinha contratou uma camareira, moça muito bonita, alegre e simpática, chamada Susana, por quem Fígaro gamou na mesma hora em que a viu." _ (Cora Rónai Vieira e Paulo Rónai, Aventuras de Fígaro, p. 60);  _Viu a pequena e foi a conta: gamou._


 Dic. Aurélio Século XXI.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Onde está melhor definido é no Dicionário da Porto Editora. Apresenta os dois significados o europeu e o americano.


----------



## wmm

Hunca he visto a alguien hablar _gamar_ con el sentido de _roubar. _No lo sabía que lo podía.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estará em desuso em Portugal, ou refugiada nas aldeias.


----------



## vf2000

XiaoRoel said:


> O senso que tem no Brasil deriva de _roubar con arte_ (*timar* en español, 'fraudar', 'flertar') que tem _*gamar*_. Um fica fascinado pela garota, como a vítima pelo timador.


Só assim eu sabia.
Esse forum é bom por isso, vivendo e aprendendo...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pode ser que o que eu considero o seu uso primário, '_levantar (dinheiro) com arte_', _venha do mundo_ do _*gamão*_, _anglicismo_ para chamar o jogo em espanhol chamado _backgammon_. E só uma suposição.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Estará em desuso em Portugal, ou refugiada nas aldeias.


 
Não está nada, Xiao. Está bem vivo no calão do dia-a-dia, incluindo o citadino, tal como o substantivo '_gamanço_' (o acto de roubar): _'andava no gamanço' _(andava a roubar)_._ E não creio que implique _'com arte'._ Pode perfeitamente ser dito em relação ao roubo puro e duro_._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por a gente não pôr a procedência geográfica nos seus dados pessoais, falamos em vão. Nestes foros de português é muito importante marcar o tipo de galego-português que estamos a empregar. No Brasil e em Portugal o uso da língua está muito diferenciado, tanto nível do léxico, como da morfossintaxe, o galego e o português nortenho têm muito em comum lexical e morfossintaticamente, o brasileiro usa de arcaísmos léxicos em comum com o galego. E assim poderíamos seguir com entrecruzamentos entre as partes do diassistema a todos os níveis linguísticos 
 Por isso a importância de pormos a procedência nas informações de usuário.


----------



## klauValença

muito obrigada por sus respuestas, 
disculpas porque es la primera vez que entro al foro.

gamei es el titulo de una cancion de exaltasamba (cantantes brasileiros)

gracias a todos.


----------

